# NEW gaming PC



## razor1979 (Jun 1, 2007)

this is what i have just ordered,it been while since i have done any upgrades, so i thought it was about time

1 x NEC Optiarc 7173A 18xDVD±RW/RAM DL LabelFlash Silver Bare Drive £17.46 

1 x Arctic Cooling (AC-FRZ-64P) Freezer64 Pro Socket 754 939 940 CPU Cooler with Heat pipe cooling Pro Ver £9.49 

1 x BFG 8600GTS 256MB GDDR3 DVI PCI-E Graphics Card £119.95

1 x Coolermaster Cavalier 3 Silver - No PSU £37.28

1 x Hiper 580W Type-M Black PSU - SLI Certified with APFC £44.50 

1 x AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ 2.4GHz Socket AM2 1MB £75.01

1 x ABIT KN9 Ultra Main Board £44.00

2 x Corsair Value S. PC5300 DDR2 2048MB Kit w/two matched Value Select 1024MB £52.01

1 x Hitachi Deskstar T7K500 320GB SATA2 16MB 7200RPM £47.51

1 x Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate x64 edition


-------------------------------------

creative sound blaster audigy card will be moved across from my current system

yes i know i dont really need 4gb ram but for the price it was at i could really refuse

this should all arrive next wednesday and i will get some pics of it built and give you all some bench mark scores once its up and running

let me know what you all think


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 1, 2007)

not bad


----------



## rampage (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice rig, only if it was intel , i only say this because im underclocking my E6600 to 1.8 ghz (just for the hell of it, and its 18c load) and still pulling 60>100 fps at 1680 x 1050, you will find that the 8600 will be fairly cpu limited tho, but once again nice rig...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 1, 2007)

You don't really need 4GB of RAM, 2GB should be ok for a while. You'll be able to play all current games at decent settings with that - you could consider getting some better RAM though, like this - only £20 more and a bit quicker.


----------



## razor1979 (Jun 1, 2007)

rampage said:


> Nice rig, only if it was intel , i only say this because im underclocking my E6600 to 1.8 ghz (just for the hell of it, and its 18c load) and still pulling 60>100 fps at 1680 x 1050, *you will find that the 8600 will be fairly cpu limited tho*, but once again nice rig...




what do you mean by this

*you will find that the 8600 will be fairly cpu limited tho*


noted the choice of memory and have changed the order


----------



## rampage (Jun 1, 2007)

I was under the impression the 8600 was simlar to the 8800, and i know for a fact witht he testing ive done with the 8800gtx it is cpu limited (1.8 ghz Day of Defeat source 70 fps 3.5 ghz 140>150 fps)


----------



## EviLZeD (Jun 1, 2007)

nice computer specs but do you really need the extra features in ultimate?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 1, 2007)

rampage said:


> I was under the impression the 8600 was simlar to the 8800, and i know for a fact witht he testing ive done with the 8800gtx it is cpu limited (1.8 ghz Day of Defeat source 70 fps 3.5 ghz 140>150 fps)



A 4600+ is by no means a sluggish CPU - it will compete with the Core 2 Duos (admittedly not as good at overclocking, but still able to keep quite well) so I expect the 8600 will be ok, it's significantly slower than an 8800. I know what you mean though, the 8800 cards do need a quick CPU to get the most out of them.


----------



## razor1979 (Jun 1, 2007)

EviLZeD said:


> nice computer specs but do you really need the extra features in ultimate?



may as well as it doesnt cost me anything for the software due to a microsoft enterprise agreement my compnay is on


----------



## rampage (Jun 1, 2007)

thatsk for clearing that up jimmy 2004, as i said i wasnt too sure.


----------



## EviLZeD (Jun 1, 2007)

razor1979 said:


> may as well as it doesnt cost me anything for the software due to a microsoft enterprise agreement my compnay is on



ok then thats great


----------



## razor1979 (Jun 5, 2007)

all arrives tomorrow so pics coming soon


----------



## J-Man (Jun 5, 2007)

Not a bad system. I need a new all-in-one DVD/CD drive for burning and writing CD/DVD too.


----------

